# Liquid, why should I buy one?



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Wanna build a winter project...

...looking Liquid?

What makes them different?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

There us a large thread in pink bike or ride monkey explaining why and all the raves that bike gets.

I am building a contraband, I see it like this though, I want a "mini DJ" not an over grown bmx, looking at the geometry...

Liquids look sick though.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

my liquid bike

Liquid Bikes - new website!

Liquid Bike Co - Name The Frame!

Speaking of street cruisers...


----------

